# Don't believe the statistics!!!



## Wannagetpreg

Just wanted to encourage anyone over 35 considering TTC. I turned 38 in February & decided that I wanted to TTC in March but was extremely worried as my GP had warned me several times that fertility drops dramatically after 35 & I had also read this lots of times. However I armed myself with Pregnacare Conception & put hubby on Wellman Conception, used OPKs to determine ovulation & used loads of Preseed. Well on Saturday past I got my BFP & I can hardly believe it! It doesnt seem real & I was so shocked that I took 2 more tests but they are all positive. So ladies dont worry that you have left it too late because everyone is different - a friend of mine who is only 33 tried for 4 months yet it happened first month for us. Now Im just worried that something will go wrong until I get past 12 weeks but if it is meant to be & with God's help I believe I will be a mummy by Christmas! Baby dust to all xxx:bfp:


----------



## beetroot

Congratulations! Happy and Healthy 9mths! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Torontogal

Congratulations to you and I hope your little bean sticks! I am glad for you that you got pregnant so easily. I got pregnant very easily too at 36 (am 37 now). Second cycle and that was it. However, we got lucky. 

I have lots of people around me who have fertility troubles so I think your Dr. was right to alert you to the statistics. It's heartbreaking how many people leave it just a few years too late for the fertility docs to help them. We should count our blessings but remain aware that all of us pregnant over-35s are very fortunate.


----------



## Rikki

I had 2 pregnancies at age 36 where I got pregnant the first month of trying, but unfortunately both ended in miscarriage, and another age 37 - again got pregnant straight away but had a late miscarriage.

I am now (almost) 24 weeks pregnant at age 39 on 3rd month of trying (although don't think I ovulated the 1st 2 months as had just come off the pill). So it's definitely possible and I would advise not to give up hope and keep trying!


----------



## Halle71

Congratulations!!
I am 41 in two weeks and had armed myself with Preseed, all the supplements you can imagine, a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and acknowledged the reality that it might not be as easy as the first time round when I conceived my DD the first month of trying. 

I was gobsmacked when got my BFP in our first cycle. I'm still pretty blown away to be honest. And my OH (who is only 35) thinks I'm a complete liar after all my warnings of the problems after 35. I mean, once can be a fluke, but twice?!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Torontogal

Halle71 said:


> Congratulations!!
> I am 41 in two weeks and had armed myself with Preseed, all the supplements you can imagine, a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and acknowledged the reality that it might not be as easy as the first time round when I conceived my DD the first month of trying.
> 
> I was gobsmacked when got my BFP in our first cycle. I'm still pretty blown away to be honest. And my OH (who is only 35) thinks I'm a complete liar after all my warnings of the problems after 35. I mean, once can be a fluke, but twice?!
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months

LOL me too, my husband is convinced the warnings are overblown because it was so easy but I know we were just lucky  But it's good for the male ego!


----------



## sue&bump

I completely agree, don't always believe the stats !! I had the implanon implant removed in mid September last year, three weeks later I turned 36 and by the beginning of November we had a positive pregnancy test !! Baby number 2 is due in July :) OH was gutted as I think I only convinced him to have another baby by telling him how much fun we would have trying for months on end !!!


----------



## chickenchaser

sue&#8782 said:


> I completely agree, don't always believe the stats !! I had the implanon implant removed in mid September last year, three weeks later I turned 36 and by the beginning of November we had a positive pregnancy test !! Baby number 2 is due in July :) OH was gutted as I think I only convinced him to have another baby by telling him how much fun we would have trying for months on end !!!

Hi I really hope history repeats its self. My implanon is coming out a week on Wednesday and I will be turning 36 in June. I so hope I get my BFP as easily as you.

This thread has given me hope

Congratulations :hugs: to you all.


----------



## sue&bump

chickenchaser said:


> sue&#8782 said:
> 
> 
> I completely agree, don't always believe the stats !! I had the implanon implant removed in mid September last year, three weeks later I turned 36 and by the beginning of November we had a positive pregnancy test !! Baby number 2 is due in July :) OH was gutted as I think I only convinced him to have another baby by telling him how much fun we would have trying for months on end !!!
> 
> Hi I really hope history repeats its self. My implanon is coming out a week on Wednesday and I will be turning 36 in June. I so hope I get my BFP as easily as you.
> 
> This thread has given me hope
> 
> Congratulations :hugs: to you all.Click to expand...


I hope it does for you too :) the doctor told me to expect it to be at least 3 months before my body settled down and normal cycles resumed, however I didn't even have one proper period before the BFP !! Made the dating of the pregnancy a little confusing, but a small price to pay !

Good luck :flower:


----------



## Leikela

I don't think fertility drops per say, but the quality of the eggs decline, which results in more frequent miscarriages and problems. However, I believe that if you take care of your body, exercise, maintain a healthy weight and eat well, your odds are higher on having a problem free pregnancy no matter what your age.


----------



## BabyBean14

This is a great thread. It gives me a lot of hope! Thanks ladies and congratulations to you all! :hugs: 

(I'm 38, DH is 41. We will start TTCing in the summer. :thumbup:)


----------



## Bats11

I totally agree with you, im 37 and i fell pregnant on the second month of ttc.

All the best with your pregnancy


----------



## SabrinaKat

I lost weight, ate more healthily and did acupunture -- also, found out I had an underactive thyroid and take medication for same, BUT after a mc at age 41, my LO was born in early February (see picture) at age 44 -- so it IS possible!

Don't give up hope!

best wishes

ps. the pre-clampsia came at 36wks, high BP from wk32, prior to that - at age 43, routine/normal pregnancy -- I think it was because I was probably the healthiest I had been in years.


----------



## HPMINI

I don't really know how many cycles it actually took. I have been off the pill for at least two years however, due to shift work, I can't actually say we tried every month.
It was great not having to remember to take the pill every day!


----------



## rn2011

I turned 41 in July and got pregnant in August on cycle day #9 but miscarried in Sept. Got pregnant again in November (again on day #9 of a fairly consistent 28 day cycle!) and am currently 26 weeks with a little girl. The two times I got pregnant were the ONLY times we chanced pregnancy. I know I am very fortunate. I would love to have one more baby after this one but know that time is ticking fast.


----------



## Gajendra

Blessing


----------



## Wannagetpreg

Really glad my wee thread has encouraged so many of you ladies. I'm now 9 weeks & so far so good. Still cautious though as I would be happier to get past 12 weeks but every day is a blessing & as I said before, if it is God's will this pregnancy will succeed. I do realise everyone is different & not every one has an easy conception & time & my heart goes out to those ladies. However, if my thread can encourage us to never give up hope because anything is possible then it is worth it. A wee snippet of news I heard recently, a lady from my own area here has 2 perfectly healthy little kids, the first was born when she was 42 & the second when she was 46 so let that encourage you all xx


----------



## pickle76

I'm so glad I found this thread. I was 34 when I got pregnant with my son on the second month of trying. He sadly died when he was 3 weeks old and it's taken me a long while to feel ready to TTC again. I'm now 36 and just hoping it happens for us quickly again. You ladies have given me hope! xx


----------



## Wannagetpreg

So sorry to hear about your little one, that must have been horrendous for you. So glad you are going to try again. I didnt want to waste any time due to my age so I took Pregnacare Conception, used OPKs to determine ovulation & used loads of Preseed baby friendly lubricant (which is getting fantastic reviews). However, I do believe the hand of God had the most to do with it! Baby dust to you xx


----------



## charlie15

Totally agree don't believe the stats. I am 39 and started TTC in January and was totally expecting not to get pregnant ever or at the earliest this summer but I fell pregnant at the 1st try :)

Now I am in the 2nd tri and i think it's an individual risk. I was totally expecting to miscarry and even at my 12 week scan I was prepared for a MMC but there was a healthy bub in there :)...fingers crossed it carries on full term when I'll be nearly 40.

Definitely go for it to all those over 35's, it's not necessarily all doom and gloom for us oldies!!


----------



## chickenchaser

Thank you ladies, this is fab.


----------



## Wannagetpreg

Congratulations charlie15! Yet another lovely success story. I have my 10 week scan next Monday so fingers crossed all ok but judging by how sick I have been, there is definitely something doing well inside lol!!!


----------



## charlie15

Wannagetpreg said:


> Congratulations charlie15! Yet another lovely success story. I have my 10 week scan next Monday so fingers crossed all ok but judging by how sick I have been, there is definitely something doing well inside lol!!!

Keep us posted on your scan :happydance:


----------



## Wannagetpreg

Will do! xx


----------



## never2late70

This thread has made my day!
Thank you all.

Prayers and Blessings, :flower:
~Angie (41)


----------



## gaer

I agree, dont assume you cant get pregnant. I have a yr old, then we tried for 7-8 months or so, then I gave up, and now I am 5 weeks, UNPLANNED (38 yrs old).Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Taurus8484

I love this thread, makes me feel great just reading it.........Ive just turned 38 and we got pregnant second month of trying once we worked out when I ovulated, temping, opk's and conceive plus which is like pre seed but I miscarried.......so Im ready to ovulate again in a few days time (if miscarriage didnt stuff up my cycle too much) and keeping positive....i got pregnant once, I can do it again.....


----------



## charlie15

Taurus8484 said:


> I love this thread, makes me feel great just reading it.........Ive just turned 38 and we got pregnant second month of trying once we worked out when I ovulated, temping, opk's and conceive plus which is like pre seed but I miscarried.......so Im ready to ovulate again in a few days time (if miscarriage didnt stuff up my cycle too much) and keeping positive....i got pregnant once, I can do it again.....

sorry to hear about your miscarriage but you're right, the hardest thing is often to get pregnant and you know you can do that naturally so positive thoughts and good luck! x


----------



## Wannagetpreg

Unfortunately 11 week scan didnt go well, no heartbeat, but I am planning to try again during the summer. Wasnt sure whether to put myself through this again but after reading your posts it has encouraged me because as so many of you say, getting pregnant is the main thing. Have been so sad I couldnt come on until now but I have to assume there was some reason it didnt work out this time & hopefully it will the next x.


----------



## charlie15

Wannagetpreg said:


> Unfortunately 11 week scan didnt go well, no heartbeat, but I am planning to try again during the summer. Wasnt sure whether to put myself through this again but after reading your posts it has encouraged me because as so many of you say, getting pregnant is the main thing. Have been so sad I couldnt come on until now but I have to assume there was some reason it didnt work out this time & hopefully it will the next x.

So sorry to hear your sad news. Hope you have some good news as soon as you're ready. x


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: I think you're approaching this in a healthy way, though. I also hope you get a BFP as soon as you're ready again.


----------



## Taurus8484

Wannagetpreg said:


> Unfortunately 11 week scan didnt go well, no heartbeat, but I am planning to try again during the summer. Wasnt sure whether to put myself through this again but after reading your posts it has encouraged me because as so many of you say, getting pregnant is the main thing. Have been so sad I couldnt come on until now but I have to assume there was some reason it didnt work out this time & hopefully it will the next x.

Sorry to hear this news..........:hugs:


----------



## chickenchaser

So Sorry Hun. XXX


----------



## Larkspur

I am 36, nearly 30 weeks pregnant with my first. My partner is 48 and overjoyed because he believed he would never have kids (no fertility issues, just a broken long-term relationship and then a partner who had kids already and didn't want more). I got pregnant quite literally first time we tried! This pregnancy has been a dream, I feel great and no problems at all so far, knock on wood.

I am far from alone in my close circle. Among my close girlfriends I have several friends who had children post-35 with no medical assistance:
- one with healthy twins, first month of trying at 36, first children
- one with healthy boy at 40, four months of trying, first kid
- one with healthy boy at 43 after trying for several years then giving up, first kid 
- one with healthy girl at 42, three months of trying, second kid
- one just had her fourth healthy child at 43, had third at 41 and other two in late 30s.
- one 24 weeks pregnant currently at 35, two months of trying, first child.

There is plenty of reason to be positive if you are healthy. My grandmother had my own mother at 40.


----------

